# suggestions on my(proposed) gaming pc config



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2012)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?*
Ans:_Mass effect 3,crysis 2,elder scrolls : skyrim, witcher 2 and battlefield 3 at medium settings at  HD(720p)
photoshop,unreal development kit,3d studio max 11_

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: _Budget  35K though i can Extend to 40K max_

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:
_nope_
*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:
_windows 7 64-bit/dual boot windows xp 64-bit_

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:_500gb - 1tb_

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:
_no, will use old monitor HPvp17 17"(1280x1240), old "Creative" speakers_
*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: _reusing my old monitor HPvp17 17"(1280x1240), old "Creative" speakers_

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans_:by mid/late may_

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:
_no,but i will try(suggestions are welcome on how to assemble a rig)_
*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans_:Navi-Mumbai,Maharashtra 
i'll buy most of the stuff locally and components which are out of stock locally i'll buy them online and vice-versa_

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:_its okay if you skimp on KB/mouse but it should be durable and the "gaming" tag is not necessary_







*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 1075T	7420
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A88-M  	5486
*GPU*
	MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone  1 GB	 9761
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*UPS*
	Intex 1KVA	2800                   
*Total	*
	38807


----------



## SunE (Apr 18, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i'm planning on using my  *Ancient HPvp17 monitor(17" 1280 x 1024)*
> any _cost cutting_ suggestions are welcome*(especially on OS and new Moni.)*


Not really sure what you mean by this.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> *the rig's cost should be just enough to convince a 15 year old's parents*



That depends on how much your parents love you


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2012)

SunE said:


> Not really sure what you mean by this.



dude i meant whats the most  cost effecient full hd monitor if i'm buying a new one and which OS should i use? win 7 HB or win 7 HP


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2012)

For Monitor: BenQ G2220HD @ 7K or 2220HDL @ 7.5K
For Gfx card: MSI Cyclone HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.6K...far better than GTX 550 Ti.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 19, 2012)

^^So true. 550Ti is one hell of a power hungry card (considering its performance).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2012)

El Cheapo Build








*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 960T	6957
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A97L 	6341
*GPU*
	Sparkle NVIDIA N550GTX-Ti 1 GB	7997
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Total	*
	35420
Benq  G2220HD @ Rs. 7,640.00


Spoiler



some questions
1.*i have a acer 5742G which runs windows 7 HB so, if i create a Backup/system repair disc will i be able to use this disc to install windows on my new rig??*(the more people answer the better)
2.since i've switched to a low range proccy is there a cheap mobo?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2012)

> 1.i have a acer 5742G which runs windows 7 HB so, if i create a
> Backup/system repair disc will i be
> able to use this disc to install
> windows on my new rig??


 absolutely no.
2. The processor price is double. The i3 doesnt cost 10k.
3. Cheaper motherboard
 link


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> absolutely no.
> *2. The processor price is double. The i3 doesnt cost 10k.*
> 3. Cheaper motherboard
> link



2.mistake.rectified it with right price
3.thanks for the link.is the mobo compatible with my config?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2012)

Obviously it is compatible otherwise I wouldn't have given you the link


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2012)

one more question

i was browsing other threads and i observed that most people recommend a quad-core proccy,but an i5-2400K is to expensive for my budget. can someone please suggest an equivalent cheap ati/amd quad proccy(and a supported mobo) which can support a gtx 550 ti/hd 6850??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

Phenom II 960T + Asus M5A97. grab a Hyper 212 Evo & overclock it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> Phenom II 960T + Asus M5A97. grab a Hyper 212 Evo & *overclock it*.



hey Sam Im a noob so i'm not intrested in OC'ing right now. is 960t effective without OC'ing?
can you recommend a suitable PSU?(960t eats more power than i3-2100)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes its quite very effective without Overclocking too. Although i5 is better in terms of gaming but this processor too does not lag too much behind.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2012)

updated config  or post #6
is PSU Appropriate?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes its fine. Although the 550Ti is nagging a little 
you can get this for just a little more
MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5 Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity
although I think then the budget will be pushed too far


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> hey Sam Im a noob so i'm not intrested in OC'ing right now. is 960t effective without OC'ing?



yes. i recently assembled a rig for my friend with same config. only 2 problems i found are: failed to find CPU multiplier (first time used UEFI). extra cores can't be unlocked. motherboard doesn't allows this for 960T. 

about overclocking, you may use Asus built in utility to overclock. Another thing which was totally unexpected was 960T ships with a crap Athlon II cooler (no heatpipes). So be ready to sell out more on a cooler if it doesn't ships with the cooler with heatpipes.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> can you recommend a suitable PSU?(960t eats more power than i3-2100)



the PSU you have selected is fine. Phenom II demands a lot more power if overclocked. thats the original problem with AMD. try overclocking and power consumption shoots through the roof. though, you can do the opposite and undervolt it @ stock speed. some chips work 0.3V lower than stock voltage.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes. i recently assembled a rig for my friend with same config. only 2 problems i found are: failed to find CPU multiplier (first time used UEFI). extra cores can't be unlocked. motherboard doesn't allows this for 960T.
> 
> about overclocking, you may use Asus built in utility to overclock.* Another thing which was totally unexpected was 960T ships with a crap Athlon II cooler (no heatpipes). So be ready to sell out more on a cooler if it doesn't ships with the cooler with heatpipes.*



I'm not intrested in OC'ing right now.will the stock cpu cooler cool properly even if i play heavy games(bf3,c2 on mid settings) without over clocking?
if the stock cpu cooler is crap can you please suggest cheap and effective cpu coolers?
there is also phenom II 970 does that have an effecient stock cooler?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm not intrested in OC'ing right now.will the stock cpu cooler cool properly even if i play heavy games(bf3,c2 on mid settings) without over clocking?



not sure buddy. i have Athlon II X4 and under load it hardly touches 50. first buy and if yours ship with a poor HSF, order a tube of good TIM.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> if the stock cpu cooler is crap can you please suggest cheap and effective cpu coolers?



Cooler Master TX3.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> there is also phenom II 970 does that have an effecient stock cooler?



this is the first time i heard/seen a Phenom II X4 with such a cooler. And as expected it didn't have any AMD sticker on the processor. So maybe AMD is bundling some el cheapo coolers with Phenom II. google it. i believe this is not the only case.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2012)

El Cheapo V2.0








*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 970	7652
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A97L 	6341
*GPU*
	PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD7750 1 GB	 7480
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
                 Benq G2220HD                                   7640
*Total	*
	43240


SEASONIC 12ii-520 seems too beefy for this config(or is it just me?)
is there a cheaper PSU fro the above config


----------



## rajhans (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ i think you should go for 7750...consumes less power and better performance than 6770.( not sure)
Even the price is same, Im getting mine for 7050rs...


----------



## SunE (Apr 20, 2012)

Dude you have to get at least a 6850. It's the bare minimum these days.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 21, 2012)

what tools do i need for assembling my pc?
can someone post a link to a guide for assembling pc's?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

a screwdriver and a hour of spare time.

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUY0tP5jYIo&list=LLL2R6ANWvJFaXaRfvmErRUQ&index=64&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 21, 2012)

i've opted for phenom ii 970 'cause it ships with a good cooler and heating pipes
(read reviews on various sites)and this proccy is also OC'able(some said it was OCable to 4ghz while most said in reviews its OCable to 3.8ghz) 

now, should i buy this or stick to getting 960t since it is OCable to 6 cores?


what UPS should i buy(recommend a cost effecient one/cheap n durable)?

coming to the OS : my IT dealer is offering win 7 ultimate for rs600(of course i know the OS is obtained from some other way....)he says he'll give it to me for free of i buy the components from his shop
vs flipkarts win 7 HP for rs6000 what say?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Commander your getting hd 7750 oc edition fo 6.5 k  at itwares and primeabgb


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

Regarding the Cooler of the Phenom II processors, all the quad cores ships with same type of cooler, only the 6 cores come with a better cooler.

So there is no point of getting a Phenom II 970 just for a better cooler. If you want better cooler then simply opt for Phenom II 965, available at 6.4K.

Let me suggest the whole rig to you, assuming your budget is around 45K.

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE 3.4 GHz@ 6.4K
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.6K (better than Asus 970) 
G-skill RipjawX 4 GB 1600 MHz Ram @ 1.55K
Zotac GTX 560 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.8K
WD Blue 500GB @ 4.3K
Asus DRW-24B3ST @ 1K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
CM ELite 370 @ 2K
Seasonic SII12 520W @ 4K
logitech mk200 usb 2.0 @ 0.7K

Total is around 45K. This system is pretty much balanced to handle all your needs.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 960t	6957
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A88-M  	5486
*GPU*
	MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone  1 GB	 9761
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Benq G2222HDL	7500 
*UPS*
	Intex 1KVA	3500      
*CPU Cooler*
	CM Hyper TX3	1328              
*Total	*
	47507

@cilus: phenom 965 is out of stock on flipkart.so i could not tally total price anyways i'l check with my IT component dealer if he has a 965
i'l be getting this config in mid-May so by that time flipkart might restock it


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

Phenom II 965 is available at smcinternational.in. You can get it from them also.

Also, in flipkart MSI Cyclone 6850 is 1k pricer than the price in smcinternational.in


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

^^Out of stock there also. Only 955 is available.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

Then 960T is the best option. CommanderShawnzer, get the 1600 MHz RipjawX from G-skill at Rs 1550 with free shipping from Theitwares.com. Unlike Intel Sandybridge Non-K processors, all the Phenom series do support 1600 MHz ram speed by altering the memory multiplier in mobo BIOS.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

ehehe sorry for irritating you people  with my N00b queries
but still, is there a budget cabinet with transperant side panels?(Budget here means MAX rs2000)
also how to fit LED lights into transperent side cabinets an make the work?(i plan to use red LED's)


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 24, 2012)

Budget transparent side cabby haan? Go for CM 311 Elite Plus. 

Regarding the LEDs, even i am in dark about them, how they work, where do they get their power from and stuff. Let's wait for some experts to show up.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 24, 2012)

CM Elite 311 Plus comes with a front blue LED fan. It'll be enough to light up the cabby faintly.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2012)

one last(probably) question
if there are no budget constraints 
is i5 2400 or i5 2500k better than phenom II 960t?
im planning to get CM hyper 212 EVO for 960t incase i OC it to 6 cores.Can the cooler handle an OC'ed,unlocked 960t?does the cooler make things worse for a mid-tower cabbie?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 25, 2012)

^^If you're free to spend, go for the i5 without second thought. BTW there's no guarantee that you can unlock the 960T to 6 cores, but can OC it for sure. Get a roomy cabinet like NZXT Source 210 Elite/ Bitfenix Merc Alpha to avoid problems with CM hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^If you're free to spend, go for the i5 without second thought. BTW there's no guarantee that you can unlock the 960T to 6 cores, but can OC it for sure.* Get a roomy cabinet like NZXT Source 210 Elite/ Bitfenix Merc Alpha to avoid problems with CM hyper 212 EVO*.



dude i will not get a bigger cabbie and a second cooler(it will overshoot my budget)
i found this : Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Cooler will it cool a non-OC'ed 960t efficiently?is it good for cooling OC'ed 960t?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 25, 2012)

^^It's just okay if you're not OC'ing. I suggest that you save enough money to get a CM hyper 212 EVO and then OC. Till then run it on stock cooler.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2012)

*Final build*






*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 1075T	7420
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A88-M  	5486
*GPU*
	MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone  1 GB	 9761
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Benq G2222HDL	7500 
*UPS*
	Intex 1KVA	2800                   
*Total	*
	45807
Sovereign's(this RIG's) *config was made with suggestions from(also Big Thanks to)*
*Cilus
RiGod
SunE
Sam
*

i will get this rig(hopefully) by mid/late May and post pics


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats happy gaming .


----------



## SunE (Apr 25, 2012)

No problem man. Enjoy gaming!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 1075T	7420
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A88-M  	5486
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	3770
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Benq G2222HDL	7500 
*UPS*
	Intex 1KVA	2600                   
*Total	*
	45807
in the unfortunate event of my mom saying that that rig is too expensive,i will have to say goodbye to HD 6850.(and will hopefully have to sneak a HD 7750 next year assuming i get good marks)but i'm hell bent getting a rig by May
so is 1075T Ok or should i get something with integrated graphics like FX6100 or A6 Llano APU's
and tell me an apt PSU for this config(and a component wattage calculator site so i dont have to irritate you guys wits PSU questions)


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

Buddy, who said you that FX 6100 has integrated Graphics? Even a little google search will save you from asking these kind of unnecessary questions.

And regarding Llano, then although you'll get the best IGP performance but that is still not enough to run all the games in Full HD resolution in high setting.

and at the end, don't communicate that you can't spend that much of money. These kind of information should be communicated at the begining, otherwise, look all our efforts are going in vain, we have to start from the begining. For example, if you're going for Llano, we need to suggest you a config of a complete different platform.

Befor asking another question here, please let us know the exact budget of yours and we will start accordingly.

@Members, stop suggeting here until OP posts his exact budget and requirement. Otherwise it will be continued without any success.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, 1.*who said you that FX 6100 has integrated Graphics?* Even a little google search will save you from asking these kind of unnecessary questions.
> 
> And regarding Llano, then although you'll get the best IGP performance but that is still not enough to run all the games in 2.*Full HD resolution in high setting.*
> 
> ...



1.on FX6100's flipkart page theres something like this in specifications  "Integrated Graphics : Yes" so i thought it has intgrtd. graphics.flipkat should be accurate with thier details
2.dude.if i want to get just a proccy do you think i will want to play games at high and full HD?

good news! the main cause(new monitor that was hiking the rig cost to 40k+ is gone. i will reuse my ancient HPvp17 monitor(which after being unused for 3 years still runs) with my config
the native res. is 1280 X 1024 will this be supported by windows?
because when i tested moni. with my laptop it scaled down to 1024 X 768


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 30, 2012)

Get the i3 2100


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer, again I'm asking you, What is your exact budget or the amount you can spend? Answer that 1st. Do also mention that what the components you wanna exclude or include for now.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

Cilus said:


> CommanderShawnzer, again I'm asking you, What is your exact budget or the amount you can spend? Answer that 1st. Do also mention that what the components you wanna exclude or include for now.



my budget is 35k but can extend to 40K max
i want to exclude new monitor and speakers,since i have both in working condition rightnow


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6670
GPU	MSI R6850 Cyclone	9760
RAM	G.Skill Value 4GB DDR3	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1100
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 520	3770
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2600
Total		39470


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 8, 2012)

*budget decreased to 35-37K*
Ok and i'll get intel i3 2100 Now then sell it when SB prices go down when IB releases in india(possibly to my ill-informed non-geek friends)
and upgrade to i5 2500K and get some good radeon HD 7000 series gfx card
i'm not using my monitor too since its already 5.6 years old so it may conk off very soon,also one of my speakers don't produce sound so its might as well dead
*summary : this rig will be built from nothing*
i've decided on this build(as recomended by my cousin with some modifications made my me)






*CPU*
	Intel Core i3-2100 	6632
*Motherboard*
	Intel DH67CL  	5666
*GPU*
	     Sparkle     GT 520             3058
*RAM*
	Transcend DDR3-1333 4 GB RAM	1187
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	LG 22x SATA (GH24NS71)	950
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Corsair CX500(CMPSU-500CXV2UK)	3381
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Asus VH197T 	5643 
*UPS*
	please give your suggestions     
*Speaker*
	Creative SBS A120 	1209         
*Total	*
	34889
should i get Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK(out of stock on flipkart and cheaper) or Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK(in stock) *is  the CX500 overkill for this config?*
are there any good under 5k  gaming grade graphics cards apart from the one mentioned in the config?
the most important part : *can this config play battlefield 3 at Low settings at 1366 x 768 reso. @ 40fps or more?*
which is better sparkle GT 520 or  Sapphire  HD 6670
Intel DH67CL OR Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H? which is more VFM?


----------



## the_conqueror (May 8, 2012)

Obviously the 6670 is the one to go for. It'll give you playable fps on Bf3.


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *budget decreased to 35-37K*
> Ok and i'll get intel i3 2100 Now then sell it when SB prices go down when IB releases in india(possibly to my ill-informed non-geek friends)
> and upgrade to i5 2500K and get some good radeon HD 7000 series gfx card
> i'm not using my monitor too since its already 5.6 years old so it may conk off very soon,also one of my speakers don't produce sound so its might as well dead
> ...



Get the Corsair CX430V2. 500W is not _overkill_ but to reduce costs, getting 430W is justifiable.

For the card, go for HD6670. It can play BF3 at mid-high settings and still give you very playable frame rates.

the Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H will be more Value for Money, but, it sacrifices on the number of USB ports and Sata ports. Nothing else. Decide it yourself, if you need those ports, go for Intel DH67, if not, H61 is the way to go.

Moreover, the money you save from the above two components can be added to a better card like HD7750 for around 6.5K. You are saving around 2k above, add 1k more to get a much better performer. Serpent16 here got one, and he's pretty much happy about it.

Here's some benchmarks on that HD7750 card. 


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
High, 16xAF, 1680x1050 4xAA MSAA
|
* 26 fps*
High, 16xAF, 1920x1080 4xAA MSAA
|
*25 fps*
*Crysis 2*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Very High System Spec, 1680x1050 DX9/11
|
*23fps/24fps*
Very High System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*19 fps/20fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim**





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1680x1050 High/Ultra Preset
|
*43 fps/31fps*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 High/Ultra Presets
|
*38fps/29fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 High/Ultra Preset
|
*24fps/19fps*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 8, 2012)

i have a question about HD 6670's compatibility with intel DH67CL or Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H
*both those Mobo's have 1 PCIe x16 2.0* each,while HD 6670 Requires *PCIe x16 2.1* will this card be compatible with GA-H61M-D2H??
yea,it will work found out







*CPU*
	Intel Core i3-2100 	6632
*Motherboard*
	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H  	3283
*GPU*
	HIS AMD/ATI HD6670  1 GB	 5012
*RAM*
	Transcend DDR3-1333 4 GB RAM	1187
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	LG GH24NS71	950
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK	2536
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Dell IN2030M 	6372 
*UPS*
	please give your suggestions     
*Speaker*
	Creative SBS A120 	1209         
*Total	*
	34372 

now about UPS which one(The UPS should be just enough for me to close a game and shut down the pc safely like 10-15 min.in case of power cut)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 12, 2012)

can someone Review this config(meaning : will all the components work with each other?) and tell me the *real-world* prices
can someone tell me that do speakers with output of 1W have decent sound quality?(or what other speaker model should i go for?)






*CPU*
	Intel Core i3-2100 	6632
*Motherboard*
	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H  	3283
*GPU*
	PowerColor HD6770  1 GB	 5012
*RAM*
	Transcend DDR3-1333 4 GB RAM	1187
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1150
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK	2536
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Dell IN2030M 	6372 
*UPS*
	please give your suggestions     
*Speaker*
	Creative SBS A35 	435        
*Total	*
	36563


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i have a question about HD 6670's compatibility with intel DH67CL or Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H
> *both those Mobo's have 1 PCIe x16 2.0* each,while HD 6670 Requires *PCIe x16 2.1* will this card be compatible with GA-H61M-D2H??
> yea,it will work found out



Good to see that you found out. 

But just for the heck of it - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 13, 2012)

@CommanderShawnzer the 6770 is not available for 5k, its around 6.5-6.8k.. Also the dell IN2030M is 5.5k locally.


----------

